# PC Umbau in neues Gehäuse



## Motokosworld (16. August 2015)

*PC Umbau in neues Gehäuse*

Hallo liebes Forum!

Bisher habe ich eher nur ab und an Hand angelegt an einen PC und Kleinigkeiten selbst gemacht. Nun haben wir uns ( mein Freund und ich) einen PC selbst zusammengebaut und den alten überarbeitet.

Ich hab mir das ganze Wissen im Internet zusammen gesucht, bin aber nun an eine Stelle gekommen wo ich nichtmehr weiter weiß und auch keine Anleitung vorhanden ist.

Ich habe folgenden Media Markt PC HP Pavilion HPE H9-1001DE Phoenix Desktop-PC  -  Gerätedaten : HP Support document - HP Support Center
und mir nun dieses Gehäuse gekauft Anidees Ai-7 Cube : https://www.caseking.de/anidees-ai-7bw-atx-cube-schwarz-window-gedaemmt-geck-280.html Herstellerseite: AI7 Black Window

In dem alten Gehäuse war der PC total zusammengequetscht, daher der Umbau.

Im Gehäuse sind zusätzlich noch eine SSD und eine weitere HDD eingebaut ansonsten alle Komponenten wie oben beschrieben.
Außerdem habe ich einen 200mm Lüfter gekauft und dieses sowie 3 der vorhanden Lüfter eingebaut also insgesamt gibt es 4 Lüfter.

Mir bereitet die Verkabelung Probleme mit dem Netzteil. Das Netzteil ist non Modular und hat folgende Anschlüsse:
1 mal viele Pins (der fürs Motherboard)
3 Sata an einem Kabel -> 2 für 2 der Festplatten belegt
3 Sata an einem weiteren Kabel 1 für die SSD (waren sonst sehr knapp)
2 x 4 pin Stecker
1x 6 Pin
1x 8 Pin

Die Graphikkarte ist eine 580 GTX wie aus der PC Beschreibung zu entnehmen ist. Sie hat einen 6 und einen 8 poligen Stecker.

Und dann gibt es noch die Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses, wo es keine Anleitung zu gibt.
Eine Platine ist unten festgeklebt mit 6x 3 pin möglichkeiten und ist das letzt ein Molex Anschluss?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hinten am Gehäuse ist ein Schalthebel: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-------------------------------------

Nun zu meinen Problemen:

Graphikkarte:
1.  Braucht die Graphikkarte alle Stromanschlüsse? Also 6pin und 8 pin? 

2. Die Stecker sind zu kurz, könnte ich diese hier zur Verlängerung nutzen: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A1YX2ONN41SPL6 und http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_2&smid=A3R7GTCT3A4NLT

Lüftersteurung und Lüfter

3. Wie schließe ich die Lüfter richtig an?  Auf der Platine stehen Fan 1- 6 ok da also die Fans da dran mit ihren 3 pin Steckern (welche übrigens alle auch einen Molex Stecker haben) Richtig?

4. Aber woherkommt dann der Strom für die Lüfter? Die Lüftersteuerung hinten am Gehäuse hat übrigens auch einen 3 Pin und einen Molex Stecker. Wo das dann eingesteckt werden soll weiß ich nicht. Brauche ich da irgendwo eine Adapter?


Mainboard:

5. Das Mainboard hat keine Schaltskizze dabei bzw finde ich keine im Internet.  Wo kommt da welches Kabel hinein von den Panels des Gehäuses.
Manche Kabel haben eine Bezeichnung aber 2 Kabel, welches ist plus, welches minus? Es ist ein kleiner Pfeil hinten bei diesen doppelt besetzten. Vorallem bei Reset weiß ich nicht wieherum der da reinmuss. Eins ist GND as andere was anderes, in welches muss der Pfeil? Das Problem hatte ich übrigens auch bei dem neu zusammengebautem PC. weil da die Anleitung auch nicht eindeutig war.

----------------------------------------
Ich hoffe jemand nimmt sich mir an und mag mir weiterhelfen was ich da wie verkabeln muss

Wünsche euch ein angenehmes Wochenende.

Motokosworld


----------



## tdi-fan (16. August 2015)

*AW: PC Umbau in neues Gehäuse*

doppelpost, bitte entfernen


----------



## tdi-fan (16. August 2015)

*AW: PC Umbau in neues Gehäuse*

Die Anschlüsse des HP-Boards entsprechen der ATX-Norm, also passt  mit dem neuen Case. Du solltest dir bevor du da was zerlegst merken, falls in
der Herstelleranleitung nix wegen der Gehäusepinbelegung steht wie naja eben die Kabel des HP-Gehäuses angeschlossen sind und ggf. kennzeichnen
welcher Pin für welches Gehäusekabel ist zB Powerbutton, HDD-LED oder Resetknopf etc etc etc...

Deine Grafikkarte braucht beide also die 6 und 8pin Kabel, wenn nicht hol dir Adapter oder neues Netzteil (lass dich evtl falls Netzteil benötigt wird, hier im Forum für das richtige beraten)

Die Lüfter kannst du ans Board anschließen, wenn es passt.

Achso hier die Pinbelegung die ich gerade gefunden habe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combi (16. August 2015)

*AW: PC Umbau in neues Gehäuse*

zu 1:ja
zu2:ja

die lüftersteuerungsplatine wird entweder ungesteuert,über den 4-pin molex angeschlossen,oder über den 3-pin auf dem mainboard.
belegung von oben nach unten,also fan1,fan2 usw..
im buch des mobo,steht drin,an welchen fan-port die lüftersteuerung angeschlossen wird.

die pinbelegung der kleinenn stecker,von power,reset,hdd-led usw,steht im mobo-buch drin.
rein theoretisch ist es egal wie rum die kommen,es geht darum,dass der kreislauf des kabels geschlossen ist.
gnd ist ground,also erde..minus genannt.
die beschriftung der stecker,zeigt normalerweise immer nach aussen,so dass es lesbar bleibt.
die stecker vom tower,also usb und headphones,kommen auf das mobo,unten am rand sind die usbanschlüsse,
der stecker sollte 2-reihig sein,mit einem verschlossenen pin,also nur in eine richtig einsteckbar sein.
der kopfhörer/micro-stecker,kommt in den steckplatz der normalerweise mit ac-97/hd beschriftet ist.


----------



## Motokosworld (16. August 2015)

*AW: PC Umbau in neues Gehäuse*

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten! 
@tdi-fan Mein Freund war so schlau alles ohne Kennzeichnung auseinander zu bauen... Daher nun die Unkenntnis was wo hin gehört.
Das Motherboard hat nur 1en Anschluss für 1en Lüfter aber ich habe 4. Also brauche ich die Lüftersteuerung.
Bei dem PC war überhauptnix dabei oder es ist in den 2 Jahren verloren gegangen.
Danke für deine Hilfe!

@Combi
Wir haben kein Material zu dem Media Markt PC keine Anleitungen nix.  Die Lüftersteuerung ist aus dem neuen Gehäuse, daher weiß ich nicht ob das Motherboard da Anschlüsse für hat.
Die USB, Audio2.0 und USB 3.0 habe ich schon angeschlossen, mir gings nur um die Panel Pins, finde das sehr verwirrend. Voralem was nun das Dreieck zu bedeuten hat. Danke für deine Hilfe!

Noch offen /unklar:
4. Die Lüftersteuerung. Hinten wo der Schalthebel am Gehäuse sitzt, kommt ein Molex und ein 3 Pin heraus, wo müssen die angeschlossen werden? Wie werden die Lüfter mit Strom versorgt? Ist das ein Molex hochkant Stecker in der Lüftersteuerungsplatine? Wenn ja, mein Netzteil hat keinen Molex Stecker frei sind nurnoch 2 Satastrom und 1 4 Pin Strom (für CPU eigentlich). GIbts da Adapter?


----------



## tdi-fan (16. August 2015)

*AW: PC Umbau in neues Gehäuse*

Ja gibt Adapter, dann kannste die auch am Sata-Strom klemmen


----------



## Motokosworld (16. August 2015)

*AW: PC Umbau in neues Gehäuse*

Ich steh da leider immernoch auf dem Schlauch.

Hier erstmal das Adapter Kabel: Delock SATA Stromkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r ISt das ok?

Also alle Lüfter in die Steuerung und dann? DIe Spannungsregelung scheint ja hinten über den 2en Teil der Lüftersteuerung zu laufen, die einen 3 pin und einen Molex Stecker hat. 

1er Versuch: Wenn ich den 3 Pin aufs Motherboard in den 1en Syst_Fan Stecke der da ist würde er 4 Lüfter sammt Steuerung befeuern, wofür der Anschluss nicht gemacht ist, oder?

2er Versuch: Strom Sata auf Molex. Dann diesen Molex in den Molex von der Lüftersteuerung mit dem Schalter. Den Lüftersteuerung Molex dann in die Platine des ersten Teils der Lüftersteuerung wo die ganzen Lüfter drin stecken? 

Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher ob die Löcher der Molex-Anschluss sein sollen. Bild:  http://www.bilder-upload.eu/thumb/acab11-1439719694.jpg

Weil im Internet habe ich Lüftersteuerungen gesehen wo der Molex Anschluss so aussah: http://cdn-reichelt.de/bilder/web/xxl_ws/E910/DELOCK_25218_01.png


----------



## tdi-fan (16. August 2015)

*AW: PC Umbau in neues Gehäuse*

Beim zweiten Bild ist das eine Molex-Buchse, also da wo das Netzteil reinkommt


----------



## Motokosworld (18. August 2015)

*AW: PC Umbau in neues Gehäuse*

Die Lüfter sind nun angeschlossen! Und ich kann sie regeln!

Lösung war
Strom Sata auf Molex. Dann diesen Molex in den Molex von der Lüftersteuerung mit dem Schalter.
Anderes Kabel der Steuerung auf die Platine und die anderen Lüfterkabel auch in die Platine per 3pin. 

Leider habe ich immernoch das Problem das die Kabel zur Grafikkarte zu kurz sind. Der 6 polige Verlängerer passt, der 8 ist falsch. Anscheinend ist der 8 polige zur cpu stromversorgung-verlängerung und nicht Grafikkarte. An einer Stelle ist er rund statt eckig und darüber andersherum.

Kann mir wer wo am besten Amazon das richtige Kabel raussuchen?


----------

